# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  20 ماه مانده به کنکور 97 برای سال سومی ها (چهارما و فارغ التحصیلان جواب بدید)

## pezeshkitehran

دوستان سلام حالتون چطوره 


دوستان اگه از اول دی ماه امسال تا تیر ماه سال 97 که کنکور برگزار میشه حساب کنیم 20 ماه فرصت داریم! 
آیا واقعادر این 20 ماه فرصت کافی هست که بشه رتبه 2 رقمی منطقه 3 آورد؟ 

من الان سال سومم دارم میرم قلمچی آزمون به آزمون بد و بدتر اما اصلا ناامید نمیشم و هر لحظه پر انگیزه ترم 

در این سه ماه ینی از اول مهر تا اواخر آذر خیلی خوب کار نکردم اما معدلم شاید 19 به بالا بیاد! 

حالا سوال من اینه آیا واقعا در این 20 ماه میشه برای من که دوم رو اصلا هیچی یادم نمونده و تو یه شهر محروم درس میخونم، معلم های خوبی نداره، شرایط مدارسش خیلی درسی نیست، رتبه 2 رقمی منطقه 3 آورد تو کنکور 97 که خدا میدونه چقد سخت میدن؟؟ 

دوستان لطفا کامل و جامع پاسخ بدید

----------


## m a h s a

اگر بتونین یک سیر صعودی رو پیش ببرین البته که میشه
ارادتون هرگز نباید توی مسیر سست بشه
یک لغزش کوچیک باعث سقوطتون میشه
با خودتون فکر کنید ایا واقعا حس میکنین به این جایگاه میخواین برسین یا حس زودگذری که امروز بگین 2رقمی فردا بگین کنکور چیه پس فردا بگین 3رقمی هم بد نیست؟!این یعنی که هدفمند نیستید
اگه واقعا هدف دارین دست از تلاش برندارین و انتظار معجزه یک شبه نداشته باشبن
بخوابین بگین فردا 14ساعت بخونم ازمون بعدیم 7000شم 
20 ماااه برای یه صعود پلکانی عالی یه زمان خیلی خوبیه
موفق باشید

----------


## hamid_MhD

*داداچ ما عزمون جزم کردیم تو ۷ماه سه رقمی شیم بعد میگی ۲۰ ماه میشه یا نه؟؟
میشه عزیز میشه*

----------


## Merlin021

*سلام 
دادا منم سال سوم هستم از الان اگه به فکر این که در بیای یا نیای باشی قافیه رو باختی ها  بشین بخون باو طرف 5 ماه خونده تک رقمی اورده 20 ماه که میشه کلا رتبه ای اورد که رقم نداشته باشه*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

و باز هم تایپک های چرت و پرت......[emoji52] 
الان مثلا بگم نه میخوای چیکار کنی ؟ نمیخونی ؟؟؟؟

----------


## POOYAE

20 ماه  :Yahoo (21):  من چند روزیه استارت کارمو زدم دارم به دو رقمی شدن فکر میکنم  :Yahoo (4):  ( حالا شایدم اعتماد به نفس کاذب باشه ) اما میجنگم برای آنچه که حق مه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Merlin021

*دوستان به مشکل من هم جواب بدید نمیدونم تاپیکای من چرا خلوت میشن
کدوم ازمون ازمایشی برای سال سوم ؟*

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> و باز هم تایپک های چرت و پرت......[emoji52] 
> الان مثلا بگم نه میخوای چیکار کنی ؟ نمیخونی ؟؟؟؟


درست میگی اما خوب برای تقویت روحیه خوبه داداش

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> *دوستان به مشکل من هم جواب بدید نمیدونم تاپیکای من چرا خلوت میشن
> کدوم ازمون ازمایشی برای سال سوم ؟*


من قلمچی میرم اما چون خیلی تلاش نمیکنم ترازم کم میشه اما در کل آزمونای خیلی خوبی هستند و سایتش امکانات عالی داره و یه رقابتی ساخته میشه بین دانش آموزان

----------


## Merlin021

> من قلمچی میرم اما چون خیلی تلاش نمیکنم ترازم کم میشه اما در کل آزمونای خیلی خوبی هستند و سایتش امکانات عالی داره و یه رقابتی ساخته میشه بین دانش آموزان


قلم که نمیرم کلا چون کلا چرته و هدفش هم اینه که پول مردمو بخوره ولی گزینه دو رو میخوام برم که برنامه اش هم مچه با من دو دل موندم که ازمون برم یا نه

----------


## morteza20

فعلا به کنکور فکر نکن که استرست زیاد میشه ، به نحو عالی تشریحی کار کن و نمرات خوبی بگیر بعد از امتحانات نهایی خرداد هم شروع کن برای کنکور خوندن

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> درست میگی اما خوب برای تقویت روحیه خوبه داداش


اگه عالی باشی رتبه 1 کشوری هم میتونی بشی

----------


## fatemeh.ghn

منم همچون تو..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## s-1998

درس بخون
درس بخون
درس بخون
درس بخون
فرصت کافی هست به شرط اینکه درس بخونی
تو از الان تک رقمی هم میتونی بشی ولی به شرط اینکه شروع کنی به‌خوندن

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## _Senoritta_

> دوستان سلام حالتون چطوره 
> 
> 
> دوستان اگه از اول دی ماه امسال تا تیر ماه سال 97 که کنکور برگزار میشه حساب کنیم 20 ماه فرصت داریم! 
> آیا واقعادر این 20 ماه فرصت کافی هست که بشه رتبه 2 رقمی منطقه 3 آورد؟ 
> 
> من الان سال سومم دارم میرم قلمچی آزمون به آزمون بد و بدتر اما اصلا ناامید نمیشم و هر لحظه پر انگیزه ترم 
> 
> در این سه ماه ینی از اول مهر تا اواخر آذر خیلی خوب کار نکردم اما معدلم شاید 19 به بالا بیاد! 
> ...


چرا نشه...فامیل من سال چهارم شروع کرد رتبه سه رقمی اورد الانم داره تهران درس می خونه....

----------


## pezeshkitehran

دوستان دمتون گرم

----------


## pezeshkitehran

Up

----------


## matrooke

> دوستان سلام حالتون چطوره 
> 
> 
> دوستان اگه از اول دی ماه امسال تا تیر ماه سال 97 که کنکور برگزار میشه حساب کنیم 20 ماه فرصت داریم! 
> آیا واقعادر این 20 ماه فرصت کافی هست که بشه رتبه 2 رقمی منطقه 3 آورد؟ 
> 
> من الان سال سومم دارم میرم قلمچی آزمون به آزمون بد و بدتر اما اصلا ناامید نمیشم و هر لحظه پر انگیزه ترم 
> 
> در این سه ماه ینی از اول مهر تا اواخر آذر خیلی خوب کار نکردم اما معدلم شاید 19 به بالا بیاد! 
> ...


داواش من امکانات کجا بود؟
تنها امکاناتی که میخوای کتابفروشیه!!!
من سال دوم هیچ نخوندم.
سال سوم هم اولاش خوب بود ولی اخرش دوباره شل کردم تابستون امسالم که یک سومش رو استفاده کردم حدودا!!
اما دیگه الان بکوب میخونم و خدا رو شکر وضعیت خوبی دارم ولی اذیت هم میشم
شما برای اینکه کمتر اذیت شی سعی توی هر ازمون بهترین باشی.یه سال دیگه کار میاد دستت.
اینو گفتم ک بدونی معلم و مدرسه و امکانات همش.شعره.
برید بخوابید فردا ازمونه :Yahoo (4):

----------

